# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Give variable points of reputation ?

## Mornagest

Hi,

My question might sound stupid, but I didn't find how to give more than one reputation point on one go... is it impossible, or am I just absent-minded ?

Thank you !  :Smile:

----------


## mearrin69

Hi. When you give somebody rep you give them the full amount you can, there's no way to control it. The amount of rep you dispense in one shot is related to your own rep level, your length of membership, etc. I think the details are on here somewhere. Look for a thread called something like "What is rep and how do I use it?"
M

Edit: you can see your own rep, or someone else's, by looking at the dots under their username. The more dots, the more rep. Grey dots are no rep, I think. It used to tell you how many points if you rolled over it but I think it might just show a "Bill's really cool" type of tag based on your rank. You can see your actual points if you look in your Settings page, I think.

----------


## Mornagest

Hi,

OK, I see  :Smile:  thank you for your answer.  I found the sticky you speak of : http://www.cartographersguild.com/ge...-do-i-use.html I didn't look in the general discussion forum but in this one  :Blush:

----------


## mearrin69

You're welcome. Sorry, would have searched and provided you the link myself but my Internet was down so I was posting from my phone...  :Smile: 
M

----------


## Gamerprinter

The amount of REP you can give is dependant on the number of years you've been a member, the total number of posts you have on the forum and the amount of reputation you have yourself. While I don't know of the specific formula of how much REP is given based on the above, I've been a member since July 2007, I've got 3179 posts and have 1242 points of REP. I know that when I grant REP, it's 18 points worth... you're a newbie, you've only got 1 point you can grant.

----------


## Mornagest

OK, it will take... long time before I can give more than one or two points to somebody  :Razz: 

Thank you !

----------


## Gamerprinter

I'm pretty sure you'll be able to cast 1 more point of REP when you hit 500 posts, and another at 1000 posts - I think it's an additional per 1000 posts after that. Each year as a member you can cast 1 more point. The rest of the formula depends upon the amount of REP you have. The best way to get REP is to post cool maps whenever you can, give great feedback and to participate and/or win the monthly challenges.

----------


## Mornagest

Well, I'm a newbie on the forum, but also in mapping, so I'm not sure I'll have many points before long... anyway, I promise I'll try !

----------

